# OLL Sheet



## CriticalCubing (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey All, How's it going!
So, I made a blank OLL Sheet for my subscribers which I will be uploading soon to Youtube, but before doing that, I though of sharing it with all of you.
So, this is a blank and editable word document and I just included pictures and no algs so that you can include your favourite algs for all the OLL Cases.
Download Link : Click Me!

Also, I included some stuff at the bottom of the page, when printing you can delete it out, but when referring to other people, please send the whole document as it is 
Also, read the last two lines of the document!

Thanks You For Reading 
Have a Great Day

Regards,
CriticalCubing


----------



## gj matt (Oct 1, 2014)

Thats a pretty interesting idea. The sheet looks very nice and I think I will definitely use it as a reference.

thanks criticalcubing


----------



## adrianwarp (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been using this template, and it's wonderful! Anybody know any other alg resources than the wiki oll page?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 1, 2014)

gj matt said:


> Thats a pretty interesting idea. The sheet looks very nice and I think I will definitely use it as a reference.
> 
> thanks criticalcubing


Thanks for using this 




adrianwarp said:


> I've been using this template, and it's wonderful! Anybody know any other alg resources than the wiki oll page?


I use http://algdb.net/Set/OLL
Prettty helpful to find ow many people use a alg


----------



## adrianwarp (Oct 1, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Thanks for using this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------

